# Amplificador Single-End con una EL504 y dos EL85



## socram8888 (Jun 3, 2008)

Pues eso, me gustaría que si no es molestia, me pasara un esquema con una EL504/PL504 o similares y con una o más EL85 (iguales que la EL84)

¡¡¡Gracias!


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 3, 2008)

Hola, aquí te dejo unos esquemas. 

Saludos.


----------



## socram8888 (Jun 4, 2008)

OK, ¿y tienes alguno con una EL504/PL504 o una EL84/EL85, o ambas juntas?


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 6, 2008)

Aqui tienes uno:

http://www.b-kainka.de/bastel89.htm

Recuerda, google es tu amigo.

Saludos.


----------



## socram8888 (Jun 7, 2008)

Ese ya lo conocia, pero no lo monte porque desconozco que es el componente que lleva "N=10" ¿alguien sabe lo que es?.


----------



## montyss (Ago 25, 2008)

Saludos cordiales

Son choques para eliminar las oscilaciones parasitas, muy comunes en las valvulas del tipo 807

1625, pl509,el509,pl500, pl504,pl505, estan constituidos por 6 espiras de hilo de 1,5mm  de

diametro enrrolladas en un lapicero corriente o en una resistencia de carbon

saludos  73


----------



## socram8888 (Ago 26, 2008)

*¡¡GRACIAS!!* ¡Eso es lo que estaba buscando!


----------

